# 3-30 [Wreckin' 'Em in a West Wind]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Little late here on the report, but I figured I'd post it anyways. I gotta get back to studying for an exam tomorrow so I'm gonna try to keep this short. Hit the bridge on Sunday night with some of the crew to search for some nighttime bulls. The 15+ knot winds from the west made it impossible to cast/work anything less than a 1 oz. bait, so I switched to a 1 oz. jighead & a Gotcha Plastics 8'' chartreuse twistertail. From there the bite was pretty steady, & everyone ended up switching to the bigger jigs. Had a blast out on the bridge with some great friends & look forward to hitting it again soon!

*A Side Note:* 

Like always, I referenced a lure by name in this report. Sue me. If you're reading this & you understand my frustration, you know who you are. What you did on my thread that got deleted was absolutely childish & inappropriate. Any middle-aged man who goes out of his way to publicly patronize guys half his age needs to re-examine his agenda - it's pathetic & there's no place for it on a forum like this. Fishing is supposed to fun, & many of us enjoy both writing & reading reports. If you could refrain from ruining it for the majority of us, it would be much appreciated. 

I apologize in advance for sounding angry, but I just wanted to get that off my chest. I also want to mention that I really appreciate all the positive comments I get from most of you guys, whether it be through comments on my threads, PMs, texts, or phone calls. Thanks everyone! 

*Tally for the night: *

*Ant:* 28.75'' red & 37'' bull
*Donnie:* Missed 9 - possibly a new record for most missed fish?
*Johnny:* 38.5'' bull
*Me:* Chunky 37.25'' bull & a 38.5'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Killing em as usual!!!! Will be out there tonight ifin the winds aren't gail force!!!!


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Good stuff guys. Hopefully ill make it out there soon.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice haul. You guys got these bridges down to an art.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

What are you talking about sawyer I didn't make it out that night lol, I was never there man!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> What are you talking about sawyer I didn't make it out that night lol, I was never there man!!


Oh yeah, my bad bro. & I suppose neither of us made it out there last night either, right?? Hahaha.


----------



## SkiffLife (Jan 11, 2015)

Were you at Bob Sykes bridge? I was out there Sunday night from 10 until a little after 1 on the beach side of Bob Sykes. I couldn't get anything to hit on artificial and only a few cats on live shrimp.


----------



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice work, you guys got that spot dialed in.

Gotta commend you on your rare and refreshing generosity with sharing your knowledge. Reminds me of what the first fishing forums were like when I got on back in the late 90s. That helpful attitude has mostly gone extinct.

Having said that [with selfish agenda], how do you feel about helpin' out an old man and his two grown sons who'll be visiting from Massachusetts next month? We'll be there first week in May and reds are on the top of our wish list.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mikez said:


> Nice work, you guys got that spot dialed in.
> 
> Gotta commend you on your rare and refreshing generosity with sharing your knowledge. Reminds me of what the first fishing forums were like when I got on back in the late 90s. That helpful attitude has mostly gone extinct.
> 
> Having said that [with selfish agenda], how do you feel about helpin' out an old man and his two grown sons who'll be visiting from Massachusetts next month? We'll be there first week in May and reds are on the top of our wish list.


Hey man, really appreciate the kind words & sorry for the late response. I'd be more than happy to help you guys out in any way I can! Unfortunately it may have to be over the phone, because I have to drive back to Wisconsin the first week of May for work. Not sure what day I'm leaving yet though, so I may be able to get some fishing in with you guys before I make the trek back north. Shoot me a PM & let's try to work something out!


----------

